# Equest Pramox for foals?



## ElleSkywalker (22 October 2012)

I seem to remember a few breeders on here saying they worm foals with pramox? 

If so what age are the foals? Any problems? 

It would be for my 4 1/2 month old colt & all other horses.


----------



## Polotash (22 October 2012)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I seem to remember a few breeders on here saying they worm foals with pramox? 

If so what age are the foals? Any problems? 

It would be for my 4 1/2 month old colt & all other horses.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 99% sure foals under 6 months CANNOT have Pramox... Think they can have Equimax though, which clears out same worms/ larvae but with a different drug?

A quick call to your vet will resolve the issue either way - they looked it all up in a big book when I asked about worming my foal a couple of years back.


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (22 October 2012)

We have just wormed with pramox, but I did the foals with equest, as pramox states not to use on foals under 6 months - the younger of the 2 is 5.5months, and the older one is only just 6 months, so I decided not to risk it. Equest is ok for over 4 months I believe.


----------



## eventrider23 (22 October 2012)

Foals definitely cannot have pramox. It is a VERY strong drug and even a slight overdose can seriously harm an older horse and so would be horrid on a baby.


----------



## Queenbee (22 October 2012)

Polotash said:



			I'm 99% sure foals under 6 months CANNOT have Pramox... Think they can have Equimax though, which clears out same worms/ larvae but with a different drug?

A quick call to your vet will resolve the issue either way - they looked it all up in a big book when I asked about worming my foal a couple of years back.
		
Click to expand...

Equest pramox is one of the harshest wormers around, I wouldn't use it.  Not sure of its 'age restrictions' but if you are looking for a wormer that will do a similar job, I would go for pancur 5 day, it works just as well, but since the dose is low and over five days its far kinder, but definately check with vet.


----------



## siennamum (22 October 2012)

The foals at our yard were just wormed with Equest at 6 months. We will follow up with something for tapeworm in the next couple of months. 
I thought Panacur was demonstrably as much use on encysted small redworm as a couple of Digestive biscuits though I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Queenbee (22 October 2012)

siennamum said:



			The foals at our yard were just wormed with Equest at 6 months. We will follow up with something for tapeworm in the next couple of months. 
I thought Panacur was demonstrably as much use on encysted small redworm as a couple of Digestive biscuits though I stand to be corrected.
		
Click to expand...

actually not certain regarding 'encysted', but led to believe it is recognised as as effective as equest although working in a different way, creating a hostile environment for a sustained period of time.  It was something I had to look into this year.  All reccomendations are that pancur should be used as a five day course once a year (I think around now if I am not mistaken) thats the one thing I do remember


----------



## oldywoldy (23 October 2012)

Definitely not to be recommended for a foal - it is way too strong.  It is not to be used on in foal mares for the same reason.  You have so much other choice I would never risk it.  Personally I never use Pramox or Duo and Equest only once they are yearlings.


----------



## Borderreiver (23 October 2012)

Panacur still has it's uses and one of those is to treat roundworm in foals. Some ascarids, roundworm, are ivermectin resistant so Panacur is the wormer of choice for that important  foal parasite. Yes a lot of redworm are resistant to Panacur so if using it for treating that you should check with a worm count to be sure it has worked.

Equest can be given to foals over 6 mths but not really much point as they won't have encysted redworm by that stage, save it for later. Equally E Pramox is not suitable and unnecessary as you won't need to treat tapes till foal is a bit older. Plain ivermectin is a better choice.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 October 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I did think pramox was too strong but thought I'd ask for peoples experiences. 

Spoke to the vets & they have recommend panacur equine guard now + a tapeworm wormer in a month, & pramox for all other horses, so this is what I will be going with


----------



## PennyJ (23 October 2012)

oldywoldy said:



			Definitely not to be recommended for a foal - it is way too strong.  It is not to be used on in foal mares for the same reason.  You have so much other choice I would never risk it.  Personally I never use Pramox or Duo and Equest only once they are yearlings.
		
Click to expand...

You would have been shocked then to see a local vet worm his possibly in foal but certainly lactating mares with Pramox.  I belive the reason for the restriction is that there is no evidence based research to say it is safe for in foal/lactating mares.  My own view is that if a wise man like an equine vet is prepared to use pramox on his own in foal mares and youngsters then there is probably not much risk and I think that next time I might just chance it myself.


----------



## tabithakat64 (23 October 2012)

I thought Panacur was demonstrably as much use on encysted small redworm as a couple of Digestive biscuits though I stand to be corrected

This!

We're taking part in a worming trial and have found the statement above to be true.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 October 2012)

Oddly enough, this foals mother was wormed with pramox at 5 mths gone, I didn't know she was expecting at the time & felt horrible on finding out! 

By the time the wormers arrive little guy will be 5 months, still planning on.using panacur due to his age, but wondering weather instead of giving him a purely tapeworm wormer at 6 months, in light of the digestive biscuit comments, maybe I should wait the extra 2 weeks & give him pramox at 6 1/2 months ?


----------



## siennamum (24 October 2012)

My comment only really applied to Panacur, and I would bow down to Border Reiver's comments/knowledge on this one, as I think it is hughely confusing.
For reference, the foals at our place had equest at 6 months, and will get a strongid P next. I wouldn't want to give Pramox at all to a foal if I'm honest. Any comments or suggestions about when we should give the Strongid P would be appreciated. 

Most breeders I know use Equest without too much concern, and Pramox on their adult horses.


----------



## Maesfen (24 October 2012)

PennyJ said:



			You would have been shocked then to see a local vet worm his possibly in foal but certainly lactating mares with Pramox.  I belive the reason for the restriction is that there is no evidence based research to say it is safe for in foal/lactating mares.  My own view is that if a wise man like an equine vet is prepared to use pramox on his own in foal mares and youngsters then there is probably not much risk and I think that next time I might just chance it myself.
		
Click to expand...


I know a a very big stud that routinely uses Pramox on its mares.  As you say, it's not been licensed for them but the trials were very stringent when they were developing it.  I personally would prefer to wait until they're a few years older than to use it on foals.


----------



## Borderreiver (24 October 2012)

The issue with moxidectin (Equest) is that it works by utilising the body fat of the animal. This is the reason why it is not recommended for foals, donkeys and debilitated horses, all of whom do not have a great amount of body fat. I hope that helps.


----------

